# install questions



## lobstercraven (Oct 13, 2011)

where do the installers typically enter the coax inside the house from the sat dish?

and is it possible to buy a second satelite for a 2nd vacation house & just transport a receiver back & forth from each home when needed?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Depends on where inside they can feed the rest of the home.


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

Typically the point of entry is the same point your existing cable comes in. Usually coming into your mechanical/electrical room. As far as another dish to move a receiver back and forth that will violate your agreement with both providers.


----------



## kristen5412 (Oct 31, 2011)

I am agree with your words


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

As far as buying a 2nd DISH (you aren't buying the $250 Million dollar satellite) and installing at a another location - you can buy the dish and install it. 

If you're moving ALL receivers for the house to the other house, then bring them ALL back you'll probably be Ok. Contact Dish for the specifics. The big thing is you are not allowed to share one account between 2 or more locations at the same time. I.e. you can't have one receiver at each location both active at the same time.


----------



## sloh002832 (Nov 6, 2011)

Do you have dish or direct


----------

